# Oak Pond, NJ



## shamoo (Nov 10, 2014)

Hit the lake for an hour or so, took a Drop-Shot Rod and a Senko Rod, didn't catch any Bass but looky what I caught. 1st fish Drop shot 2n 5" Senko




all released


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice man! Good size trout!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 10, 2014)

PA Delaware Fisher said:


> Nice man! Good size trout!


Thank you I wasn't expecting them, I was expecting some green backs.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice to see you are getting some action the last few days/weeks - the trout is a bonus (if you like red meat fish?)


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Nov 10, 2014)

A fella once asked me what I was fishing for and my response was, Whatevers biting! I'll take some good size trout over getting skunked any day!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 10, 2014)

PA Delaware Fisher said:


> A fella once asked me what I was fishing for and my response was, Whatevers biting! I'll take some good size trout over getting skunked any day!


PA, absolutely whatevers biting, I was really shocked :shock: :shock: :shock: a 5" Senko, Really?


----------



## shamoo (Nov 10, 2014)

FishingCop said:


> Nice to see you are getting some action the last few days/weeks - the trout is a bonus (if you like red meat fish?)


FC, Never ate a Rainbow before, ate brookies, liked them.


----------



## Y_J (Nov 10, 2014)

Beautiful Rainbow. Haven't caught one of them since I left California. Great eatin', especially if you can catch a natural


----------



## shamoo (Nov 11, 2014)

Y_J said:


> Beautiful Rainbow. Haven't caught one of them since I left California. Great eatin', especially if you can catch a natural


C_J These are stocked, im coming prepared next time I go there.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 13, 2014)

Seams like you are back to fishing......... You have not called me WHY? :-D


----------



## shamoo (Nov 13, 2014)

BassAddict said:


> Seams like you are back to fishing......... You have not called me WHY? :-D


Sorry BA, been running all over the place with Doctors appointments, getting procedures done, picking up little man at Pre-School ect ect ect, I wiil Bud, Promise. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 13, 2014)

BassAddict said:


> Seams like you are back to fishing......... You have not called me WHY? :-D





He knows better



Go AWAY annoying man!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 13, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Seams like you are back to fishing......... You have not called me WHY? :-D
> ...


LMAO :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------

